# Garage project



## Conman (Apr 24, 2011)

the dirty old garage is up to a refresh. Insulation and drywall are first. Then paint and floor epoxy.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Keep the pictures coming. We like new projects here.:thumbup: Tell us the whole story. dorf dude...


----------



## Conman (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks! Will do. Sort of a weekend project so i will update with any progress. Any suggestions of what kind of floor epoxy to use? I used the homedepot stuff in the workshop and it turned out ok. Is there something better?


----------

